# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما مدى مصداقية شركة FBS  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## redz85

السلام عليكم ... 
سمعت فى المنتديات عن شركة اسمها FBS.com ومن مميزاتها انها تعطى حسابات مصغرة تبدأ من 5 دولار وتدفع على البنوك الالكترونية المختلفة .. 
وحيث أنى مبتدأ فى سوق الفوركس و معى مبلغ قليل من المال لا يتعدى ال 300 دولار فقررت ان اتعامل معها .. 
ولكن اريد ان اعرف رأيكم عن الشركة من حيث المصداقية , و أيضاُ الدعم و سرعة السحب و الايداع سواء عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية او التحويل البنكى ... 
وشكراً لكم و لهذا الصرح العظيم و القائمين عليه مقدماً

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

*السلام عليكم .. 
سيرفر سئ للمنصة وعموما ابتعد عن هذه النوعية من الشركات 
وهناك شركات اخرى اكثر ثقة ..  
بالتوفيق ،،*

----------


## staroxman

من تجربتي مبلغ 300 دولا جيد نوعا ما للمتاجر على ان تتاجر بحد اقصا 0.50 دولار لنقطه ولو كان أكبر فهو افضل 
حسب فهمي للوضع انا وضعت قاعده عندي هو ان اي شركه نقوم بتخفيض ادنى مبلغ للإستثمار فهي هدفها البحت سرقت الزبون 
لانو من المنطق في الفوريكس ان يكون لديك مبلغ كبير يغطي الصفقات

----------


## krimo

أنا أوافقك الرأي

----------


## l HamOksha l

*ليس لدي او لدي احد من معارفي تجربة معها* *حاول ان تكون مع شركات اكثر شهرة وتم تجربتها من قبل الكثير ,,* اسأل عن Instaforex فيها نفس المواصفات المذكورة  *تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## fxegypt

بالفعل لدى تجربه معها وصار لى اكثر من عده اشهر وصراحه السحب والايداع فيها ممتازين والسحب على البنوك الالكترونيه لا يستغرق فتره وفى نفس اليوم يصلنى المبلغ  
اراها افضل من شركه انستا فى وقتنا الحالى

----------


## sak_b

جرب شركة أي اف سي ماركتس بمنصة نيتاتريدكس الإيداع للحساب المبتدئ يبدء من دولار واحد فقط اما في منصة ميتاتريدر 4 الإيداع الأدنى لحساب الميكرو 10 دولار  و لحساب الاستاندرد في منصة نيتاتريدكس أدنى إيداع 200 دولار و في حساب الاستاندرد في منصة ميتاتريدر 4  الحد الأدنى للإيداع 300 دولار و السحب الأموال لا يتعدى دقائق بالبطاقة و الويب موني و هناك أيضا التحويل عن طريق ويسترن يونيون أما تحويل البنكي فمن عادي أن يستغرق 2-3 أيام و الدعم في الشركة جيد جدا اما المصداقية فأنا أعمل معها منذ أكثر من ثلاث سنوات
بالتوفيق.

----------


## احمد العبادي

الشركة ذات مصداقيه جيده 
وانا تعاملت معها ولم ارى منها اي مشكله 
ان كان في السحب او تنفيذ الاوامر والنصه عندهم ممتازه 
بالنسه لي لم يحصل معي اي مشكله معهم 
ولكن اخي نحن الشعب العربي اذا لم نعرف شي او لم نجربه 
نقول عنه سيء 
والشركة قديمه وتستطيع ان تدخل للموقع وتعرف عنها اكثر  http://www.fbs.com/ar

----------


## mhmo2005

هل لا زلت صديقى تتعامل مع شركة fbs.com للفوركس ؟
هل ما زلت تثق فيها أم تغير رأيك بها؟
السادة الأعضاء المحترمين : من يملك تجربة مع هذه الشركة بالله يبلغنا سواء جيدة أو فاشلة
لأنىى على وشك الإيداع والتعامل معها ....
اخوكم ابو حسام الشريف

----------


## ahmed_prince

> هل لا زلت صديقى تتعامل مع شركة fbs.com للفوركس ؟
> هل ما زلت تثق فيها أم تغير رأيك بها؟
> السادة الأعضاء المحترمين : من يملك تجربة مع هذه الشركة بالله يبلغنا سواء جيدة أو فاشلة
> لأنىى على وشك الإيداع والتعامل معها ....
> اخوكم ابو حسام الشريف

 *
احذر اخى كل الحذر من هذه النصابة fbs 
يتلاعبون فى المنصة بطريقة قذرة تجبرك على الخسارة 
جربتها فى حساب و اكتشفت انهم مجموعة من النصابين 
احذر اخى و هذه نصيحة مني لك.*

----------


## sameer dourra

> هل لا زلت صديقى تتعامل مع شركة fbs.com للفوركس ؟
> هل ما زلت تثق فيها أم تغير رأيك بها؟
> السادة الأعضاء المحترمين : من يملك تجربة مع هذه الشركة بالله يبلغنا سواء جيدة أو فاشلة
> لأنىى على وشك الإيداع والتعامل معها ....
> اخوكم ابو حسام الشريف

 عندي حساب معهم منذ مدة ولكن المبلغ غير كبير.. بشكل عام لم أواجه مشكلة حتى الآن من حيث المصداقية و السحب و غيرها من الأمور الأساسية .. أحيانا تعترضني بعض الأمور و الاستفسارات يتم حلها مع الدعم الفني ، جماعة الدعم الفني عندهم على درجة من الرقي والاحتراف.
هذا ملخص تجربتي على السريع

----------


## مضر سعيد

> السلام عليكم ... 
> سمعت فى المنتديات عن شركة اسمها FBS.com ومن مميزاتها انها تعطى حسابات مصغرة تبدأ من 5 دولار وتدفع على البنوك الالكترونية المختلفة .. 
> وحيث أنى مبتدأ فى سوق الفوركس و معى مبلغ قليل من المال لا يتعدى ال 300 دولار فقررت ان اتعامل معها .. 
> ولكن اريد ان اعرف رأيكم عن الشركة من حيث المصداقية , و أيضاُ الدعم و سرعة السحب و الايداع سواء عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية او التحويل البنكى ... 
> وشكراً لكم و لهذا الصرح العظيم و القائمين عليه مقدماً

 وعليكم السلام 
أخي الكريم أنا اتعامل مع FBS منذ فترة طويلة وكي لا أطيل عليك بالحديث عنها
ما رأيك بتجربة عرض البونص الذي تقدمه الشركة وهو بونص 123$ من دون إيداع ..
تجرب الشركة عن قرب وتحكم عليها بنفسك بعيداً عن محبي وكارهي الشركة ..  :Regular Smile: 
بالتوفيق

----------


## مضر سعيد

> *
> احذر اخى كل الحذر من هذه النصابة fbs 
> يتلاعبون فى المنصة بطريقة قذرة تجبرك على الخسارة 
> جربتها فى حساب و اكتشفت انهم مجموعة من النصابين 
> احذر اخى و هذه نصيحة مني لك.*

 اخي الكريم هل لديك أدلة أن الشركة نصابة وتتلاعب في المنصة ؟؟
أرجو طرحه في المنتدى كي نكون على بيّنة ..

----------


## مضر سعيد

> هل لا زلت صديقى تتعامل مع شركة fbs.com للفوركس ؟
> هل ما زلت تثق فيها أم تغير رأيك بها؟
> السادة الأعضاء المحترمين : من يملك تجربة مع هذه الشركة بالله يبلغنا سواء جيدة أو فاشلة
> لأنىى على وشك الإيداع والتعامل معها ....
> اخوكم ابو حسام الشريف

 انا اتعامل معهم ومرتاح  في جميع النواحي ولم أفكر أبداً في تغيير الشركة

----------


## هلا محمد

> السلام عليكم ... 
> سمعت فى المنتديات عن شركة اسمها FBS.com ومن مميزاتها انها تعطى حسابات مصغرة تبدأ من 5 دولار وتدفع على البنوك الالكترونية المختلفة .. 
> وحيث أنى مبتدأ فى سوق الفوركس و معى مبلغ قليل من المال لا يتعدى ال 300 دولار فقررت ان اتعامل معها .. 
> ولكن اريد ان اعرف رأيكم عن الشركة من حيث المصداقية , و أيضاُ الدعم و سرعة السحب و الايداع سواء عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية او التحويل البنكى ... 
> وشكراً لكم و لهذا الصرح العظيم و القائمين عليه مقدماً

 أخي الكريم , بعيدا عن كل ما قاله وسيقوله لك الآخرين , فيما يخص المنصة تستطيع حضرتك تجريبها من خلال حساب تجريبي , بصراحة انا اتداول مع شركة fbs منذ فترة لابأس بها , رأيت أن التعامل معهم مريح والسحب يتم بشكل سريع . وأنا شخصيا لم أتعرض الى مشاكل تذكر . بالاضافة الى عروض دائمة .

----------


## ahmed_prince

اقسم لكم ان كل من يردد ( انا اتداول مع شركة fbs ) انهم اما شخص واحد او موظفين فى الشركة النصابة FBS 
اخوانى احذروا احذروا هذه النصابة و الله العظيم شركة نصابة و منصتهم متلاعبة لاقصي درجة و كان عندي معهم حساب و اغلقته لكثرة التلاعب و النصب 
لا تأخذوا بأى كلام مما يقولونه هؤلاء لانهم من الشركة نفسها و تدفع لهم ليقولوا ذلك .. اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد 
شركة FBS شركة نصابة و ابحثوا بأنفسكم عنها فى المواقع و فى المنتديات اذا لا تصدقونى و ستجدون كمان نفس الاشخاص بأسماء مختلفة يلمعون صورة الشركة النصابة FBS 
لن اخوض فى نقاشات اخرى مضيعة للوقت مع هؤلاء لاننى كما اكدت لكم انهم ليسوا اشخاصا حقيقيين ولا عملاء بل هم من الشركة .. انا فقط كلامى موجه للعملاء الحقيقيين و الاخوة بالمنتدي زملائي و اصدقائي و حذرتهم من هذه النصابة لانى لست الوحيد الذى تم النصب عليه من FBS

----------


## robo

بونص 123 الذي تعرضه هذه الشركة خدعة فلا تغتروا حيث اني استخدمته و ربحت 27 دولار ولا استطيع سحبهم اوسحب جزء قليل منهم و لا استطيع المتاجرة بهم.

----------


## هلا محمد

> اقسم لكم ان كل من يردد ( انا اتداول مع شركة fbs ) انهم اما شخص واحد او موظفين فى الشركة النصابة FBS 
> اخوانى احذروا احذروا هذه النصابة و الله العظيم شركة نصابة و منصتهم متلاعبة لاقصي درجة و كان عندي معهم حساب و اغلقته لكثرة التلاعب و النصب 
> لا تأخذوا بأى كلام مما يقولونه هؤلاء لانهم من الشركة نفسها و تدفع لهم ليقولوا ذلك .. اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد 
> شركة FBS شركة نصابة و ابحثوا بأنفسكم عنها فى المواقع و فى المنتديات اذا لا تصدقونى و ستجدون كمان نفس الاشخاص بأسماء مختلفة يلمعون صورة الشركة النصابة FBS 
> لن اخوض فى نقاشات اخرى مضيعة للوقت مع هؤلاء لاننى كما اكدت لكم انهم ليسوا اشخاصا حقيقيين ولا عملاء بل هم من الشركة .. انا فقط كلامى موجه للعملاء الحقيقيين و الاخوة بالمنتدي زملائي و اصدقائي و حذرتهم من هذه النصابة لانى لست الوحيد الذى تم النصب عليه من FBS

 لماذ كل هذه الاتهامات أخي الكريم , هل أصبحت تهمة أن أقول أني أتعامل مع الشركة الفلانية , أستطيع أن أقول أيضا أن حضرتك ممن يعمل في شركات أخرى  وتريد أن تضرب بسمعة شركة أخرى , ولكن أخي دعنا نرتقي بالحديث قليلا وأخبرنا ان كان هناك اي دلائل واثباتات فعلية  تشير الى ان الشركة سيئة أو ان هذا كلام وفقط   , اكسب فينا ثواب واخبرنا  , لانه من خلال تجربتي مع شركة fbs أنا لم أتعرض الى أي مشاكل او متاعب والحمد لله

----------


## hesham hamad

الاخ احمد معه حق تماما 
انا واحد من الناس اللى اتنصب عليه من FBS 
تخيلوا حولت 80 دولار ل 390 دولار فى اسبوعين من التداول سكالبينج و احيانا على اخبار الدولار و اليورو و بعد ما عملت الارباح دي قررت اسحب لاقيتهم كنسلوا كل الارباح و قفلوا لى الحساب النصابين !!! و لما كلمتهم قالولى بما معناه انك كان لازم تنتظر على الاقل دقيقتين قبل ان تغلق الصفقة هذا لانى كنت اضارب سكالبينج و اغلق الصفقة بعد 30 ثانية 
نصب فى نصب.  
تركتهم فترة طويلة و للاسف اخطأت مرة اخرى بالاشتراك معهم مجددا و فتحت حساب عشان البونص الجديد بتاعهم و بعد ما عملت شوية ارباح رفضوا السحب 
شركة نصابة من الطراز الرفيع   :Angry Smile:

----------


## kamelfo

> اقسم لكم ان كل من يردد ( انا اتداول مع شركة fbs ) انهم اما شخص واحد او موظفين فى الشركة النصابة FBS 
> اخوانى احذروا احذروا هذه النصابة و الله العظيم شركة نصابة و منصتهم متلاعبة لاقصي درجة و كان عندي معهم حساب و اغلقته لكثرة التلاعب و النصب 
> لا تأخذوا بأى كلام مما يقولونه هؤلاء لانهم من الشركة نفسها و تدفع لهم ليقولوا ذلك .. اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد 
> شركة FBS شركة نصابة و ابحثوا بأنفسكم عنها فى المواقع و فى المنتديات اذا لا تصدقونى و ستجدون كمان نفس الاشخاص بأسماء مختلفة يلمعون صورة الشركة النصابة FBS 
> لن اخوض فى نقاشات اخرى مضيعة للوقت مع هؤلاء لاننى كما اكدت لكم انهم ليسوا اشخاصا حقيقيين ولا عملاء بل هم من الشركة .. انا فقط كلامى موجه للعملاء الحقيقيين و الاخوة بالمنتدي زملائي و اصدقائي و حذرتهم من هذه النصابة لانى لست الوحيد الذى تم النصب عليه من FBS

 انا معك اخي في كل كلمة قلتها في حق هذه الشركة كل شيء فيها نصب في نصب وخاصة بونص 123 دولار الشيء المضحك فيه انني كل ما اردت فتح صفقة تظهر لي رسالة تفيد بان المال غير كافي فقمت بتخفيظ حجم العقد الى 0.10 نفس المشكل وعند التواصل معهم قال لي المندوب قم بتغيير الرافعة من 1/100 الى 1/500 هي كانت في الاول 1/500 فقمت بتغييرها 1/100 المندوب قال لي ان تغيير الرافعة هو الذي يمنعك من فتح الصفقات فقمت بتعديلها الى ما كانت عليه 1/500 وفتحت صفقة بيع للكيبل قلت الحمد لله المشكل حل فبعد دقائق من فتح الصفقة يصفر الحساب من 123 الى 0

----------


## kamelfo

> *ليس لدي او لدي احد من معارفي تجربة معها* *حاول ان تكون مع شركات اكثر شهرة وتم تجربتها من قبل الكثير ,,* اسأل عن Instaforex فيها نفس المواصفات المذكورة  *تقبل تحياتي*

 حتى هذه الشركة نصابة انا كنت معهم وفتحت حساب معهم عن طريق بنك لييبرتي رزفر هذا البنك الالكتروني اغلق ولم يعد يعمل افلس على ما اعتقد فهم دون علمي او ابلاغي حولوني الى بنك الكتروني اخر جديد وغريب عن الساحة حاولت التواصل معهم كي اخبرهم انني اود ان يحولوني على بنك استطيع التعامل معه دون جدوى الشات عندهم ليس فيه اللغة العربية حتى انت يا اخي طلبت منك المساعدة ولم تساعدني الست من يرسل الايميلات الخاصين بالتحليل طلبت منك المساعدة اكثر من مرة ولم تلقي لي بال الس كذلك

----------


## lounis19

لقد ربحت 113 يورر في حساب fbs123 الا انه بعد 7 ايام تم حذف الربح لادري ان كانو قد نصبو علي ام يجب الايداع ولو 1 دولار كما يقولون ارجو من فتح حساب البونص وقام بالايداع ان يقول لنا ان كانت الشركة قد ارجعت الربح للحساب وشكرا

----------


## هلا محمد

> لقد ربحت 113 يورر في حساب fbs123 الا انه بعد 7 ايام تم حذف الربح لادري ان كانو قد نصبو علي ام يجب الايداع ولو 1 دولار كما يقولون ارجو من فتح حساب البونص وقام بالايداع ان يقول لنا ان كانت الشركة قد ارجعت الربح للحساب وشكرا

 أخي الكريم ياعتقادي أن هناك خطأ في فهم العرض 123 لأن انا استفدت منه جدا , ولكن انت لاتستطيع سحب كل الربح مرة واحدة وانما تستطيع سحب ربحك وفق المعادلة التالية : عدد اللوتات المحققة *3 
وللأمانة ومن تجربتي الشخصية أنا لم أعاني معهم من مشاكل , ولكن هناك أشخاص لا يقرأون شروط العروض قبل ان يشاركوا بها للأسف , وبالنهاية الموضوع عرض وطلب لا أحد يجبرك على فتح حساب عند شركة معينة
بالتوفيق لك

----------


## mahmoud 7500

كلامك صحيح اخي مئة بالمئة عن تجربتي

----------


## mahmoud 7500

بارك الله فيك كلام صحيح

----------


## mahmoud 7500

سيدي الكريم اذا انت ربحت 27$ انا اشتركت بهذا البونص و حققت 2000$ لكن كل شي وهمي ولم استطيع سحب دولار و الادلة موجودة لمن يريد

----------


## bocsh

سلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام ليست ممن يتقنون فنون الكلم ولا اتباع حوشية ولا مدح احدا الا بما فية .اضم صوتى للاخوة الاعزاء بروكر FBS بروكر سيئ بقدر ماتعنى الكلمة من معنى وبدليل لى معهم حساب قفل الحين قبل كتابة هذة الاحرف بسسب التلاعب الواضح فى المنصة وسوء السيرفر والريكوت حتى لاتخرج الاحرف من صياغ الادب اكتفى بما قلت فاحزرووووووووو ثم احزروا من مثل هؤلاء

----------


## وضاح عطار

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t241158.html 
شركة FBS نصابة مع مرتبة القرف

----------

